# Help Finding: Taurus 627 Tracker Total Titanium



## mattdwagner (Sep 28, 2009)

The Taurus 627 Tracker Total Titanium (not to be confused with the 5 oz. heavier Taurus 627 Tracker) is the ideal revolver I've been looking for, only I can't seem to find this specific 4'' barrel revoler for sale anywhere. I've looked online and they seem to be "out of stock". I know they exist because a friend of mine has owned one for a few years but the place he bought it has now gone out of business. Any help would be great.

This is the revolver: https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/31834


----------



## rockhunter (Mar 9, 2009)

The Titanium 627 Trackers were discontinued a couple years ago. A couple appear on Gun Broker each month they are usually used and may be the 6.5 inch version but you will just have to watch the revolver listings if you want one.

Good luck


----------



## rockhunter (Mar 9, 2009)

One just showed up in GB

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=146052130

Good luck

(I have no connection with the seller)


----------

